# help with info please



## Goody (Oct 2, 2022)

I need help identifying this vintage Sears and Roebuck 20 inch


----------



## Goody (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## jammer (Oct 3, 2022)

Do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 3, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Robert Troub (Oct 3, 2022)

jammer said:


> Do you have any pictures of it?



Yes, more pictures please


----------



## Robert Troub (Oct 3, 2022)

Goody said:


> View attachment 1705919
> View attachment 1705926
> 
> View attachment 1705927
> ...



Mid 1970's Bike....if you determine the year, you can sometimes find the actual Sears catalog page.....which would have the name....


----------



## Robert Troub (Oct 3, 2022)

Goody said:


> View attachment 1705919
> View attachment 1705926
> 
> View attachment 1705927
> ...



Painted fenders and BMA sticker = mid 1970's


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2022)

70’s Huffy built.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 3, 2022)

jammer said:


> Do you have any pictures of it?



Hilarious! 😆


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 4, 2022)

Agree early 70s Huffy built. Replacement Wald universal fit chainguard.


----------

